# Wolfe Party



## LarryWolfe (Aug 21, 2005)

Had a little get together at my house yesterday.  I planned on doing a couple packers but was unable to find any, thanks to the genius at WalMart that promised me they would have them Friday.  By the time I got there and all they had were enhanced flats, the butcher up the road was closed.  So I bought some hot and some sweet Italian sausages.  I also cooked 4 racks of spare ribs, 12lbs of roadside chicken and 40 ABT's.  The ribs were the hit of the party, bones were flying!!  The ABT's turned out okay, the bacon I bought was thick cut and I didn't realize it until I started wrapping them.  Most of the bacon fell off, but people still liked them.  I didn't get any pic's of the chicken or the sausage cooked but here is the pic's I did get.  


http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welc ... GTdy0Yt2dT


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 21, 2005)

how did they like the chicken?  Any special comments?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 21, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> how did they like the chicken?  Any special comments?



They said it was good, no outstanding comments about it though.  I didn't have one piece, I'll eat some today though and let you know how I think it turned out compared to previous batches.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 21, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Looks good Larry. Sux about the briskets. Well anyway sounds like it all worked out. I'll be looking for the invitaion for next years party.



Well the prices are right at WalMart when they have the stuff that's not enhance.  But they're just too inconsistent.  Think I will pay the higher price of the butcher!


----------



## The Missing Link (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks good larry, I just wish I had a way of get some of these ribs.


----------



## txpgapro (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks wonderful Larry!  Don't you just love playing head cook?  It's so much fun! :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks like a good time was had by all! Good job Larry.


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 21, 2005)

Well, if you'd have _brined_ the chicken.........

Hey, I had the same problem with Sam's. 8 flats on order to pick up on a Thursday. I get there. They say, "we don't think we have them.........uhm, what do they look like?" I hadda drive to another Sam's across town. Now I use a local Butcher (Greg knows them.) Meat is a little more costly, but the have it when promised and it is better quality. I'll still use Sam's in a pinch, but I am really turned off by that situation.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> I'll be looking for the invitaion for next years party.


I got an invite. About 2 o'clock..I could'a been there by 10...PM!!! #-o


----------



## Finney (Aug 21, 2005)

Funny...
I didn't see me in any of those pictures.
Again...




And the other people at the party I was at said they didn't even know who Larry is?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 21, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Funny...
> I didn't see me in any of those pictures.
> Again...
> 
> ...



I thought you took the pictures!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 22, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> how did they like the chicken?  Any special comments?



I ate some of the chicken last night.  It was good but not as good as it normally is, I did it the exact same way.  I dunno.  Might have had something to do with me pffting (opening a beer) at 9:30 Saturday morning.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Might have had something to do with me pffting (opening a beer) at 9:30 Saturday morning.


Yeah, that's getting a pretty late start!  :razz:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 22, 2005)

I like a good beer buzz, early in the morning!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 22, 2005)

And Cappy likes to peel the labels from his bottles of bud! :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 22, 2005)

Sure are some nice looking bones there Larry!  =D>


----------

